# what makes a router "better"?



## Copyright (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have a question. What justifies some of the higher prices for different routers? Currently, I have a craftsman digital plunge router (12 amp, 2hp), and so far it has done everything I've asked it to do without issue. I paid $70 for it on sale at Sears.

So why would someone pay 3x that amount for a Bosch or Dewalt? Its really nothing more than a spinning bit. If it stays true and holds depth, what is the advantage to the expensive units?

I plan on getting a second router. Right now, I can grab a Craftsman professional 14amp for $130. Any reason to spend $100+ more for a Bosch?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, there are a couple of reasons to spend more on a router. One would be the amount of work you do with it. Higher quality bearings and components last longer. Another reason would be more power. Different controls would be the reason for some people. More plunge depth or better dust collection.

No router is perfect, they all have their weak areas. Your best choice is to get your hands on as many different routers as possible and see which feels right to you.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dust collection.
Protects your health.
Festool routers have good dust collection system.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

It all depends on how you use it. In my shop I use them all the time and hard use. Money buys better bearings and just longer lasting parts. 
For home or general use you will be fine with any decent router. Craftsman is good for home use because you can get all kinds of attachments for it, and that is the key to using a router.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> John, there are a couple of reasons to spend more on a router. One would be the amount of work you do with it. Higher quality bearings and components last longer. Another reason would be more power. Different controls would be the reason for some people. More plunge depth or better dust collection.
> 
> No router is perfect, they all have their weak areas. Your best choice is to get your hands on as many different routers as possible and see which feels right to you.


All Correct Mike but you forgot to mention a variable speed control, I got by without that for years and I don't know how I did, being able to slow them down when you need to is very handy. NGM


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

If I can just put in my two cent's worth....there is nothing wrong with a cheaper router, but the likelihood of it lasting any length of time is pretty woeful. I bought a Black and Decker first edition router years ago. The one that looked like a drill mounted on a router faceplate. I did maybe three passes and it died, and I wasn't happy at all. As a result, I did not buy another B&D product for 25 years! So, buy a great quality router that has decent dust extraction, is variable and has easy to use controls.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Horses for courses....

I have 2 cheap Ozito routers, 2 Tritons and 2 Makitas and others.

I use the Ozito for small jobs that suit the 1/4" <1hp router and the Makita for heavier jobs.

For the home hobbyist, the lower cost routers will work for small, infrequent jobs. Most come with at least 12 months warranty, so if it breaks down, get it replaced.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone mentioned variable speed. If you use any large bit you have to slow down the speed. I worked with a fellow that had a bit to explode and took one of his fingers with it because of running at too higher of speed. Are you going to be using the router in a table vs hand-held. Different routers seem more user friendly than others depending how you plan to use it. I have over a dozen routers & once they are in the table most I can't tell the difference in them other than ease of adjusting the bit height & their power. I like the Triton's best and the Bosch the least, but that is my preference. Also the Triton router have a dust port or capturing some of the dust. Malcolm / Kentucky USA.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Botelho007 said:


> Dust collection.
> Protects your health.
> Festool routers have good dust collection system.


and so they should at around $1500.00 here. That's right, two zero's after the 15, and what's more it's a company that does not answer communications.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Tools are like everything else, higher quality cost more. I always remember what an old carpenter told me 50 years ago; " son, you can buy the good tools once or the cheap stuff over and over." That's always worked for me. JMHO but comparing Bosch vs Craftsman is like comparing a Ford with a Rolls Royce. (No offense to the Ford drivers, just a metaphor.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have 2 Bosch 1617s, one in a table, the other for freehand and plunge use. The second router I bought the motor only since it fits in my table's lift. I think the quality of the Bosch is very good and its speed control is very nice. I have some finger joint issues so I like the Bosch ball style handles. Power to spare for my uses. I sold my old and cheap router. It was a dog to use in the table (same brand table), slipped and moved around when I applied any lateral pressure. Speed control is a big issue with large bits, and finally, every Bosch accessory has been top notch, including pretty good dust control. There are other brands in this price range that are decent, but my personal preference is Bosch. You can even use the fixed base as a lift in a table.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

If you take measurements of things such as runout and fit, you'll usually find that a cheap tool has wider margins of fit and in the case of routers, sometimes a substantial difference in runout. I began to use Bosch routers after comparing with a Craftsman and an old Porter Cable. Whatever the other features, I want a _straight_ spin on the bit. The runout on my used PC 690 was .001", the runout on a new Craftsman router was .007" - which means you have an oval spin, the cutter makes a cone rather than a round column. Imagine a drill that isn't quite centered - you'd make a hole that has a larger exit hole than entry. When that path is done by a cutter going 25,000 rpm, it's far less satisfactory than if the bit spun around a single, perpendicular axis to the material. My first Bosch was a 1617 and it had .000" runout right out of the box. I did not have a tool to measure more digits than that.

There are other things of a similar technical consideration. Some Craftsman routers basically attached the bit directly to the motor shaft. Once anything wore, the router was done, it couldn't hold onto a bit any longer, even if the motor windings and brushes were fine. Cheap switches burn out faster. Lack of variable speed limits the bits you want to use. No soft start means the motor can jerk you hard when it starts up. Ergonomics can differ too but many cheap tools have good design that way, it's easy to include.

I usually recommend that a newbie who is budget conscious buy a used top line tool rather than a mediocre new tool. Good tools are easier to bring back to new performance levels.


----------



## Copyright (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, now that you have heard a decent number of replies I will venture my opinion:
Of all the routers I have tried my favorite for low price, ease of use, accessories available (including dust collection) and versatility is the Bosch 1617.


----------

